# Blueberry Favourites



## pearlofyork (Apr 21, 2004)

I've got 4 cups of frozen, hand-picked blueberries that I'd like to try something with.  Any favourites?  I usually make a crisp but a little variety might be good  Thanks!


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 22, 2004)

How about a Dutch Baby with Blueberry compote?  Sounds really good to me...if you make it I will come!


----------



## pearlofyork (Apr 22, 2004)

*Dutch Baby...sounds great!*

Thanks for the suggestion.  I've never heard of a Dutch Baby, which just goes to show you what a junior member I am ,  and just for that reason I can hardly wait to try it!  I'm on to new cooking horizons!


----------



## kyles (Apr 22, 2004)

Blueberry muffins are always a favourite of mine, or blueberries lightly cooked in some water and sugar, and then used as a sauce over pancakes and icecream, yum!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 22, 2004)

BLUEBERRY PANCAKES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramydam (Apr 22, 2004)

blueberry pancakes with blueberry syrup and fresh blueberries and whipped cream and, what the hell, more blueberries on the side!

Blueberries, rasberries, strawberries - I think I need help.  Little too passionate about the berries. :? 
My mother used to wonder why she would see under-ripe and sometimes overripe but never pefect rasberries on her bushes.  I was only about three when I learned the joys of that freshly picked perfect fruit.  I never let one get past!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 23, 2004)

I LOVE blueberries and their wild ancestor, huckleberries. They are free for the picking here and we load up. I also love blackberries which can be had not too far from my home.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 23, 2004)

Hold on to your skillet pearl...here you go!

Dutch Babies

Preheat oven to 425

2 - 3 qt baking dish
1/4C Butter
3 eggs
3/4 C milk
3/4 C flour

Melt butter in baking dish in oven (do not brown)

In a blender combine eggs and milk, with blender running add flour slowly (unless you like to wear it).  Do not turn blender off until butter is melted and you're ready to pour.

Pour batter into hot baking dish (around the middle is best) and bake 25 - 30 minutes.  The sides puff up beautifully!

Serve immediately with any toping you like from savory to sweet - or the old standard...powdered sugar and lemon juice.


----------



## pearlofyork (Apr 23, 2004)

*Berries continued*

Thanks all for the inspiring ideas.  I live in Abbotsford, British Columbia.  Other than a horrible outbreak of avian flu (19 million chickens being destroyed and composted!!), our claim to fame is "Raspberry Capital of Canada".  Summers here are wonderful.  We are loaded with all kinds of berries...raspberry, blueberry, strawberry...I'd love to try a huckleberry, though!

And thanks, Lindatoo, for the Dutch Baby recipe.  I'm going to try it today    Abbotsford is also famous for its Dutch heritage with a large Dutch farming community (mostly dairy).  Sounds like the perfect match for me!
Cheers


----------



## Alix (May 12, 2004)

OK, I realize this is a little late, but I am a huge blueberry pie fan. Just remember to add a couple tablespoons of lemon juice to the filling to give it zap. Serve with fresh farm cream and you are as close to heaven as you can get.


----------



## Thyme (May 12, 2004)

This may be a little odd but I love it.  It is an unlevened blueberry pizza.  What I do is make my favorite pizza crust but do not put any yeast in it.  After baking that by itself I top it with the blueberries in a simple syrup.  pop that in until the berries are nice and hot, serve it with your favorite kind of fruit/vanilla ice cream and it makes a wonderfuly dense dessert. 

For a lighter texture try making a pie crust into a pizza shape, it works wonders too!


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

*Blueberry Barbecue Sauce*

Blueberry Barbecue Sauce

Makes 1 cup

2 cups fresh blueberries
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
3 tablespoons sugar
3 tablespoons ketchup
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 pinch salt

Place all ingredients into a saucepan. Bring to a boil, lower to simmer, cook for 15 minutes until slightly thick, stirring occasionally. Let it cool slightly. Pour into blender and puree. Use as you would any bbq sauce, on chicken, pork, or tuna.


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

*FRESH BLUEBERRY-STRAWBERRY MOUSSE PIE*

FRESH BLUEBERRY-STRAWBERRY MOUSSE PIE
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1/4 cup cold water
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 cup fresh blueberries, finely chopped
1 cup sliced fresh strawberries, hulled and finely chopped
3/4 cup confectioners' sugar
1 (8 ounce) container whipped topping
1 (9-inch) prepared graham cracker crumb crust
In a small saucepan, sprinkle gelatin over cold water; let stand 1 minute.
Stir over low heat until gelatin is completely dissolved (about 1 minute). Stir
in lemon juice; set aside to cool. In a large bowl, add blueberries,
strawberries and confectioners' sugar; toss to coat. Stir in dissolved gelatin.
Fold in whipped topping; spoon pie mixture into crust. Refrigerate 3 to 4 hours
or until firm. Garnish suggestions: whipped topping, additional fresh fruit.
Yields 8 servings.


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

*Blueberry Stuffed French Toast*

Blueberry Stuffed French Toast

Ingredients:
12 slices of Brioche, French, or sourdough bread thin
sliced (6 slices cut up into cubes) (I made homemade
Brioche Bread)
2 8 oz pkg of cream cheese
1 cup of blueberries
12 eggs
1/3 cup sugar
2 cups milk
1 Tbsp of cinnamon
dash of nutmeg

For the sauce
1 cup of sugar
2 Tbsps of cornstarch
1 cup of water
1 cup of blueberries
1 Tbsp butter

Arrange the bread in a buttered 13" x 9" pan
cut the cream cheese into squares and place over bread
sprinkle the blueberries over the cheese
arrange the bread cubes over the top of the
blueberries.

In a large bowl mix the eggs, syrup, milk, cinnamon,
and nutmeg whisk well
pour the mixture over the bread mixture
chill the mixture overnight,

Bake the mixture at 350 degrees for about an hour or
till it is puffed and golden brown,

Sauce
In a small sauce pan mix the water, sugar, cornstarch
over moderately high heat until it is thickened, then
add the blueberries. Simmer for about ten minutes or
till blueberries burst then pour over French toast.

Serves 6 - 8


----------



## Dina (Jun 10, 2004)

Alright!  STOP,  Lori!  You're killing me with this one.  My favorite is blueberry pancakes and blueberry muffins but I think your recipe beats those two.  YUMMY!  

Dina


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 10, 2004)

Dina, you have to try the stuffed french toast. It is so good. I know you will love it.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 10, 2004)

I can't wait to try the stuffed French toast!  I had IHOP's, and it was good, but this looks so much better!

 Barbara


----------

